# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  αποπροσωποποιηση

## kyknos25

παιδια ειχα εντονα τα συμπτωματα.χωρισα χθες κ με το φιλο μου που με στηριζε κ ηταν ολη η ζωη μου κ ειμαι χαλια.δε ξερω ποια ειμαι τι κανω κ γιατι βρισκομαι εδω που βρισκομαι.ακομα κ ο χωρισμος μου ακουγεται παραλογος λες κ δεν το ζησα εγω..
http://www.psychologia.gr/disorders/diasxist%20.htm
παραθετω κ το λινκ να διαβασετε για την αποπροσωποποιηση οσοι δε γνωριζετε.αλλα η αισθηση ειναι αλλο..σε σπαραζει.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Πως αισθάνεσαι; Για ποιο λόγο χωρίσατε; Ήταν δική σου επιλογή ή δική του; Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, εσύ δεν ήσουν που είχες συμπτώματα αποπροσωποποίησης από μικρή;

----------


## kyknos25

ναι απο πολυ μικρη.ισως δεν αντεξε την τοση πιεση που ασκουσα καθοτι χαλια ψυχολογικα.πρεπει να βαλω φρενο στις σκεψεις μου πως τι κ γιατι.ειμαι η αννα κ δε προκειεται να χασω τα λογικα μου συμπτωμα ειναι αυτο που νιωθω.ειμαι η αννα κ ας μην ημιυν οπως πριν θα γινω καλα.

----------


## chesire

σβησε μηνυματα αννα μου, θελω να σου πω

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, οι γιατροί το αποδίδουν σε νεύρωση ε; Κάνεις συστηματική ψυχοθεραπεία; Νομίζω πως αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι ψάξεις τα βαθύτερα αίτια. Κάνε κουράγιο κοπελιά. Οι άνθρωποι που έχουμε δίπλα μας και μας στηρίζουν, καμιά φορά κουράζονται κι αυτοί, γιατί κι αυτοί άνθρωποι είναι. Το θεωρείς προδοσία; Πόσα χρόνια ήσασταν μαζί;

----------


## kyknos25

μηνες ειμασταν μαζι αλλα πρωτη φορα αγαπησα κ ενιωσα καποιον τοσο κοντα μου.φευγω μου λεει να σταθεις μονη σου στα ποδια σου μπορεις.επενδυσα σαυτον αλλαξα σελιδα στη ζωη μου.ναι νευρωση εχω.δευτερα ξεκιναω ψυχιθεραπειες με τον ψυχιατρο μου οχι με ψυχολογο.κ μαλιστα θα πηγαινω σε 2 θελω αυτη τη φορα να γινει καη δουλεια να βρω τον ευατο μου να μπορω να κοντρολλαρω τα συναισθηματα κ τις σκεψεις κ να μην εχω συνεχεια υποτροπες

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Εάν η χρονική διάρκεια της σχέσης σας ήταν μικρή τότε δεν νομίζω πως ο χωρισμός μπορεί να αποδοθεί σε κούραση από την πλευρά του. Μηπως στην προσπάθεια σου να πιαστείς από κάπου και να βρεις αποκούμπι έγινες πιεστική απέναντι του; Έχεις και άλλα προβλήματα που σε απασχολούν όπως οικογενειακά τα οποία ίσως να ευθύνονται για την αποπροσωποποίηση;

----------


## kyknos25

τελικα εκει καταληγω γκιψι δεν αντεξε τοση πιεση,ενιωθε οτι χωρις αυτον δε μπορω κ οτι μια ζωη θα πρεπει να με στηριζει κ να μου στεκεται κ εγω να γκρινιαζω οτι δεν ειμαι καλα.οντως εχω προβλημα.μηπως τελικα εφυγε για καλο?να τα καταφερω μονη??κ μετα βλεπουμε..μηπως ετσι θα γινω πιο δυνατη?ενιωθε οτι εξαρτωμε απ αυτον

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Ναι, αλλά γιατί είσαι έτσι, αυτό πρέπει να βρεις. Μπορούμε να το αναλύσουμε αν θέλεις. Συγγνώμη για τις καθυστερημένες απαντήσεις αλλά μου κόπηκε το ρεύμα :)

----------


## kyknos25

κ εγω χθες δεν ειχα ρευμα γιαυτο απαντω σημερα.δε ξερω γιατι ειμαι ετσι πρεπει να ψαξω κ να το βρω.δε ξερω γιατι κανω αυτες τισ κινησεις.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Μόνο η ψυχοθεραπεία θα σε βοηθήσει αλλά αν ξεκινήσεις να είσαι αποφασισμένη.

----------


## kyknos25

ξεκιναω αυριο κ ειμαι πιο απαοφασισμενη απο ποτε.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

μπράβο σου. σου εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο! :). Και ότι θες εμείς εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## kyknos25

ελπισω να βοηθησθω εχω χασει τελειως την προσωπικοτητα μου.σκεφτομαι κ να παω εκει σιγα μη βοηθηθω ποιος ειναι αυτος πουθα με βοηθησει κ γαιτι να μιλαω και..και..ψυχαναγκασμοι αλλα σε βαθμο που δε μπορω να λειτουργησω σωστα

----------


## retroG

καλη αρχη kyknos...ολα θα πανε καλα...θα σε βοηθισει πολυ η ψυχοθεραπεια. εισαι ηδη δυνατη, απο τι στιγμη που πηρες την αποφαση να βοηθισεις τον εαυτο σου...καλη δυναμη:o

----------


## kyknos25

> καλη αρχη kyknos...ολα θα πανε καλα...θα σε βοηθισει πολυ η ψυχοθεραπεια. εισαι ηδη δυνατη, απο τι στιγμη που πηρες την αποφαση να βοηθισεις τον εαυτο σου...καλη δυναμη:o


δεν αντεχω αλλο δεν ειμαι εγω γιατι να παω για ψυχοθεραπεια?νιωθω αλλη τρελλαινομαι

----------


## Gypsy Cello

βλέπεις γιατί όντως χρειάζεσαι ψυχοθεραπεία; Μην κάνεις το λάθος να μην πας.

----------


## kyknos25

κ αν δε θα θελω να μιλησω επειδη νιωθω αλλη?παιδια τρελλιανομαι δε παει αλλο δε νιωθω κανεναν κοντα μου.ποναω

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Να πας στον ψυχίατρο και να του πεις ακριβώς αυτό που λες σε μένα τώρα. Θα σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## kyknos25

το κανω μου λεει υπομονη ειναι σε εξαρση τα συμπτωματα.εσυ τα νιωθεις τοσο εντονα σε καταλαβαινω μου λεει αλλα κανε υπομονη.εγω πως να σταθω στη δουλεια που δε θελω να καταλαβει κανεις τιποτα κ παλευω?ζωντανη νεκρη

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Αφού σου λέει κάνε υπομονή, αυτό πρέπει να κάνεις. Αυτή τη στιγμή είσαι υπό αγωγή;

----------


## kyknos25

επαιρνα 1,1/2 λαντοζ κ μου το κανε 2.δε μπορω να ηρεμησω με τιποτα γυριζω σαν την αδικη καταρα.πρεπει να πω οσα με πνιγουν να ηρεμησω να βρω τον παλιο μου εαυτο.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Είπες ότι σήμερα θα πήγαινες στον γιατρό...

----------


## kyknos25

τη δοση την αυξησα απο 14 του μηνα.απο σημερα ξεκιναω ψυχοθεραπειες.θελω να γινω καλα

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Καλό κουράγιο. Ο γιατρός θα σου πει και πως ν' αντιμετωπίσεις τις δυσκολίες στην καθημερινότητα και τη δουλειά. Προσπάθησε να μην το σκέφτεσαι τόσο και όλα θα πάνε καλά! :)

----------


## kyknos25

Μακαρι τι να πω.κοντευω να τρελλαθω.θελω να μαθω να βαζω στοπ στις σκεψεις μου κ να τις προσπερναω

----------


## Lou!

κυκνε καλη αρχη κ μη φοβασαι την ψυχοθεραπεια! κουβεντα ειναι! τον ψυχιατρο σου τον εμπιστευεσαι?

----------


## kyknos25

ξεκινησα σε αλλο ψυχιατρο θεραπεια κ ηδη νιωθω καλυτερα.να τρελλαθω δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση απλα ειμαι εγκλωβισμενη στο συμπτωμα.οι εμμοενς φευγουν μου ειπε αλλα θελει δουλεια κ ειμαι ετοιμη να το κανω

----------


## chesire

χαιρομαι παρα πολυ μονο που λες οτι ηδη νιωθεις καλυτερα :)

----------


## kyknos25

> χαιρομαι παρα πολυ μονο που λες οτι ηδη νιωθεις καλυτερα :)


εχψ πολυ δουλεια ακομη τουλαχιστον ανεβηκα μισο σκαλακι

----------

